# إرشيف المنبر > إرشيف أخبار المريخ 2015 >  >  توكلنا عليك يا دائم / مريخ السودان (-) VS وفاق سطيف (-) / ابطال افريقيا 2015/ بعون الله منتصرين

## الدسكو

*بسم الله والحمد لله حمدا كثيرا مباركا فيه
عقلناها وتوكلنا
كنا وين وهسه وين

يارب زد وبارك في نعمك
مريخ يسر العين
مباراة بشكل كبير ستعيد صياغة تاريخ المريخ والقارة ككل
في اعتقادي
هي ميلاد عهد جديد للمريخ
اللهم انصرنا
يارب جمهور يشرف ويغطي عين الشمس
افرحنا يا الله
======
********
======





ان شاء الله 
على استاد المريخ ملعب اللهب والنار عشية الاحد القادم
ا
المريخ ضد وفاق سطيف


*

----------


## محمد النور

*بالتوفيق للزعيم يارب نصرا يفرح الصفوه 
*

----------


## احمر واصفر

*بسم الله الذي لا يضر مع اسمه شيء  في الارض ولا في السماء وهو السميع العليم                          
        توكلنا علي الله  وعلي بركة الله

ولا حول ولا قوة الا بالله
                        	*

----------


## عبدالرحمن الطيب سليمان

*بإذن الواحد الأحد منصورين
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*اللهم ياواحد يااحد انصر مريخ  السعد

*

----------


## الدسكو

*متفائل بالفوز
مع انه الوفاق حامل لقب وسمعته تسبقه
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*



 [



*

----------


## امجد مريخ

*باااااااااااااااذن الله منتصرين 
*

----------


## Mirikhabi

*اللهم انصر الزعيم
اللهم انصر الزعيم 
اللهم انصر الزعيم
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*
*

----------


## jamal85

*خطيييييييييييييرة ضائعة للمريخ والمرمى خالي
*

----------


## الصاااااقعة

*يافتاح يارزاق ياكريم اكرمنا بالنصر المبين
                        	*

----------


## اسماعيل

*اللهم نصرك يا رب
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*قوووووووووووووووووووووووون
                        	*

----------


## زين العابدين عبدالله

*النتيجة كم يا شباب
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*الله اكبر والنصر لمريخ السودان
*

----------


## الصاااااقعة

*نتمنى مشاركة اوغستين اوكراه
                        	*

----------


## jamal85

*قوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووون الثااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا  ااااااني
*

----------


## العماري

*الله أكبر ولله الحمد
                        	*

----------


## الصاااااقعة

*النتيجة ياشباب كم ؟
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*
*

----------


## الصاااااقعة

*اللهم نصرك ياالله يااااااااالله للمريخ
                        	*

----------


## زول هناك

*
*

----------


## eabuali

*الحمد لك يارب العالمين
الحمد لله
                        	*

----------


## Kamal Satti

*مبروووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووك
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*اللهمَّ لك الحمد حتى ترضى، ولك الحمد إذا رضيت، ولك الحمد بعد الرضا، لك الحمد عدد الكائنات، وملء الأرض والسموات.
*

----------


## زول هناك

*الحمد لله  الحمد لله 
*

----------


## مريخي للابد

*الحمد الله الحمد لله
الحمد الله الحمد لله
الحمد الله الحمد لله
الحمد الله الحمد لله
الحمد الله الحمد لله
الحمد الله الحمد لله.
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*
*

----------


## ود الشامي

*
*

----------


## محمد النور

*مبرووووووووووووووك  يا صفوه
وعقبال الانتصار في قادم المباريات
والتاهل للنهائي والظفر بالكاس وانتم تستاهلو الفرح
*

----------


## مصطفى منصور

*اللهم لك الحمد
                        	*

----------


## مريخابى واعتز

*الف مبروووووووك
*

----------


## محمد النور

*حالة من الفرح والسعاده والرضا عن فرسان الزعيم وعدوا فاوفوا بالوعد
*

----------


## الصاااااقعة

*الحمدلله الحمدلله الحمدلله والشكرلله رب العالمين
                        	*

----------


## احمد محمد عوض

*مباراة للتاريخ،
وفريق يفاجىء أهله قبل خصومه بمستوى راقى،
مبروك للسودان،،،
وسودان المريخ
                        	*

----------


## الصاااااقعة

*الف مليااااااااااااااااار مبروك ياشباب الفوز العظيم وعقبال التاهل والكاس ان شاءالله
                        	*

----------


## اسماعيل

*مبارك ليكم يا رائعييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييين
                        	*

----------


## عمر ادم

*مليار مبروك لجميع الصفوة ونسأل الله التوفيق في باقي المباريات
                        	*

----------


## ابواسراء

*ياهو دا المريخ
*

----------


## ابواسراء

*علاء دخلنا فى حتة ضيقة  لكن الله سبحانه وتعالى فرجها وهو الفراج  ذو القوة المتين الشكر والحمد والثناء لله الواحد الاحد
*

----------


## الأبيض ضميرك

*
مبرووووووووووووووووك
*

----------


## moamen

*الف الف مبرووووووك

وبالتوفيق ان شاء الله
*

----------


## Abu - Khalid

*اللهمَّ لك الحمد حتى ترضى، ولك الحمد إذا رضيت، ولك الحمد بعد الرضا، لك الحمد عدد الكائنات، وملء الأرض والسموات.
*

----------


## محمد النور

*لو حافظنا على هذه الروح للمباريات القادمه نضمن التاهل وننافس على الكاس ونحضرها طايعه لقلعة الزعيم
*

----------


## امجد مريخ

*مبرووووووووووووووووووووووووووك لمريخ السودان وكل الصفوه
*

----------


## الدسكو

*الحمد لله 

يارب زد وبارك في نعمك
                        	*

----------


## ابواسراء

*ناس افراحا زايدة وناس اتالموا
*

----------


## elsmani ali

*الف مبروك يا صفوة بلادي
                        	*

----------


## احمد محمد عوض

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الدسكو
					

الحمد لله 

يارب زد وبارك في نعمك



ماشة معاك باسطة يا عم الديسكو ،
وعينى باااااااردة،
وترليون مبروك يا الفأل الحسن،،،،
Go Ahead
                        	*

----------


## مغربي

*الف مبرووووووووووووووك *** معك ي دسكو حتي اللقب
                        	*

----------


## احمد الحلفاوى

*اللهم لك الحمد والشكر ... اللهم لك الحمد والثناء .... اللهم لك الحمد و الشكر والثناء
                        	*

----------


## mohanur

*الحمد  لله حمدا  كثيرا يليق بجلاله ويعجز اللسان عن بلوغ مرام الحمد إلا  من الهمه سبحانه  الحمد لله حمدا كثيرا طيبا مباركا
                        	*

----------


## الصادق عبدالله صالح كرار

*الحمدلله عدد خلقه و زنة عرشه و مداد كلماته ,, الحمدلله اناء الليل و اطراف النهار ,, مليووووووووووووووون الف مبرووووووووووووووووووك ,, و عقبال شباب العلمه و خطف البطاقه من الجزائر ان شاءالله تعالى ,,
                        	*

----------


## محمد النور

*الحمد لله حمدا يوافي نعمه 
الحمد لله الذي افرح الصفوه
الشكر للنجوم التي اضاءت سماء السودان
الشكر للصفوه الدسكو فال الخير والامان
الشكر لكل العاشقين لنجمة ام درمان
*

----------


## نادرالداني

*نحن القدوة والساس والراس نحنا ابطال افريقيا ما بننداس
نحنا للعزيمة والروح احساس 
نحنا البنعرف نصنع المتراس 
وللفوز دوام حراس
                        	*

----------


## الدسكو

*مبروك للجميع
صراحة يعجز اللسان عن التعبير
خلوها كدا بس

ويارب زد وبارك في نعمك
                        	*

----------

